# Silent thy neighbors!



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Good day! New here to the forum, and I'm seeking for some advice on a cheap way to reduce the sound that is travelled thru the walls to my neighbors. My HT is located in the basement, and is 12 x 13. The sub is located behind my loveseat, which is the main seating area, about 9 feet from my screen ( sub opposite the neighboring wall). The house I'm living in is rented, and is a townhouse, hence the neighbor issue and why I don't want to dump in a bunch of money into this project. Here is a list of the audio equipment:
Onkyo txsr 706
Paradigm atoms
" cinema ADPs
" cc-170
" ps 1000
If a pic helps, I'll try to send one tomorrow.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.

Unfortunately, stopping sound transmission isn't an easy or inexpensive thing to do. A few questions.

- What is the wall between the shared spaces downstairs?

- What is the ceiling like? Are you sharing joists with the other side?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

doublejroc said:


> Good day! New here to the forum, and I'm seeking for some advice on a cheap way to reduce the sound that is travelled thru the walls to my neighbors. My HT is located in the basement, and is 12 x 13. The sub is located behind my loveseat, which is the main seating area, about 9 feet from my screen ( sub opposite the neighboring wall). The house I'm living in is rented, and is a townhouse, .


The fact that it's rented makes it harder to make many substantial changes too.

I would have said, add a layer of thick drywall... but that's probably not an option.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

The basement is completely finished, having drywall on walls and ceiling. I do not know how the shared wall is constructed. The neighbor complained once about my music, and it wasn't too loud. I, however, haven't heard a peep from them, and apparently their main tv is on the other side. I've contemplated building a separate free-standing insulated wall, but I'm kinda thinking that's not the best idea. Ceiling-to-floor curtains crossed my mind... A couple layers, perhaps. Stumped! What would be the most economical and efficient solution?


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

doublejroc said:


> I've contemplated building a separate free-standing insulated wall, but I'm kinda thinking that's not the best idea. Ceiling-to-floor curtains crossed my mind... A couple layers, perhaps. Stumped! What would be the most economical and efficient solution?


I think it is actually a good idea and can be done reasonably cost effectively. 

Proper thick curtains would probably cost more than building a free standing wall. And you still have to hang them anyway which requires further expense. 

Also have a look at my thread on affordable room treatments. That room allows me to play films quite loud, late at night without causing my neighbors an upset.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

doublejroc said:


> What would be the most economical and efficient solution?


Headphones.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Curtains aren't going to do anything to stop transmission between the 2 spaces. If the ceiling has shared joist cavities, that's a hugs sound path - especially if the ceiling isn't insulated.

The double wall can help as long as you pull the drywall off of the existing wall first so you're not creating a triple leaf.

Bryan


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Something I don't think renting will allow him to do.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

bpape said:


> The double wall can help as long as you pull the drywall off of the existing wall first so you're not creating a triple leaf.
> 
> Bryan


Not familiar with term "triple leaf" - could you explain a little?

Thanks!


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Yup, triple leaf. Familiar with that one. Clarify please!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

This isn't a bad explanation:

http://www.tmsoundproofing.com/store/the-quot-triple-leaf-quot-effect.html


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

That is a good link.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a pretty good page showing the items and the associated problems. To make it short and sweet, you never want more than independent layers of mass (2 layers of drywall together is still only one layer) separating the 2 spaces that you want to isolate from each other.

You also want to make the space between the 2 layers as deep as possible.

Byan


----------

